# DIY Adjustable Jack Plate



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice write up. Thx for sharing


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice DIY job.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Need to put them into production and sell on this site....


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/J5l8_KC4Qi0?list=UUvL8oow_NZiaBBX7RDJ_SZw

Made a youtube for anyone interested


----------

